# MAC Pro Student Kit



## midgetfury74 (Jul 4, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone has ordered this and what it included? i just got curious right now, so i cant call the 800#, (happy 4th!) but i will tomorrow. If any one can give me some info before then that would be great and if not ill let everyone know what i find out tomorrow. THANK!
ROXY!


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 4, 2006)

I wish I could help I won't know until my pro student information gets here and I can order the kit online


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midgetfury74* 
_I was just wondering if anyone has ordered this and what it included? i just got curious right now, so i cant call the 800#, (happy 4th!) but i will tomorrow. If any one can give me some info before then that would be great and if not ill let everyone know what i find out tomorrow. THANK!
ROXY!_

 
Take a look at his link with pics of the student kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...ro+Student+Kit


Hope this helps


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 4, 2006)

That was exactly the info that i needed! I just kept seeing the advertisement for the kit on the Pro site and it was annoying me that i couldn't see what was included. Jeez dont know why it has to be such a HUGE secret!
ROXY!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midgetfury74* 
_That was exactly the info that i needed! I just kept seeing the advertisement for the kit on the Pro site and it was annoying me that i couldn't see what was included. *Jeez dont know why it has to be such a HUGE secret!*
ROXY!_

 
LOL!


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks so much for the linK I can't wait til I get my student card so I can order thoses kits


----------



## martygreene (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks MacVirgin!

I'm going to go ahead and close this thread, since the information has been located. Further discussion on the student kits can be continued in the thread linked above.


----------

